# Bees in block wall



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If I'm reading this correctly it shouldn't be your concern but the sellers concern.


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

SeniorSitizen said:


> If I'm reading this correctly it shouldn't be your concern but the sellers concern.


Property is sold "as is," so I have to remove them.


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

call a local bee keeper. they'll remove the bees for free. you'll need to get rid of the comb yourself, however.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Is this wall just exposed blocks on both sides. If yes, then a couple of thousand and a large section of wall could be removed along with the comb, repair and done. If this wall is finished on the inside or other than a plain wall on the outside, it will cost more.

IMO, "as is" purchases usually have a lot more to discover than a few bees. Was this inspector one you selected or one the real estate agent selected. The latter owes his/her continued income to that agency and NOT you. Home sales usually come with a full disclosure form that will give you some assurance as to the condition. "As is" properties do not.

Be sure the title is clear and not a "quit claim deed" and anticipate many more hidden expenses.

Bud


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

I believe it is finished on the inside. I'm trying to get away from having to demo any of the wall. Is there a way to just use insecticide on the old comb, so they do not return? Is there any way to determine how large the comb is (infrared camera)?


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

Google "bee keeping supply" for your town. Call the shop and tell them you think you have honey bees and would like it removed. They'll either come out to remove it, or they'll give you a phone number of someone who will. Bee packages here in denver are running $130/package, so usually there are people who will do it for free. I would still get in to remove the comb, as it attracts other pests such as mice, other insects and more gross and smelly are various larvae which will take over. 

You can go the insecticide route, but why would you when all you you'd need to do is make a few a phone calls and someone would come to you and help remove them?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Ditto 1acre. Any insecticide capable of permanently killing the bee colony may be toxic to humans, and what do you have against honeybees? We had a friend who purchased a house with several thousand honeybees in the walls, they were removed by a beekeeper for a relatively low cost, the holes sealed up, and they never came back. Got some honey out of it too.


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

1acre said:


> Google "bee keeping supply" for your town. Call the shop and tell them you think you have honey bees and would like it removed. They'll either come out to remove it, or they'll give you a phone number of someone who will. Bee packages here in denver are running $130/package, so usually there are people who will do it for free. I would still get in to remove the comb, as it attracts other pests such as mice, other insects and more gross and smelly are various larvae which will take over.
> 
> You can go the insecticide route, but why would you when all you you'd need to do is make a few a phone calls and someone would come to you and help remove them?



The insecticide was more of a preventive measure. I really don't want to kill any bees. I wasn't sure if there is some type of repellent that could be applied in the crevice that would keep bees from setting up shop again.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If the blocks are hollow and not filled with concrete, which is what it sounds like, then any honey left in there will be accessible from anywhere around the foundation. That means ants and other unwanted insects will simply enter at some other point and walk around to collect their dinner. Then, if honey is like other organic materials, it will eventually turn to mold and again, the connected nature of the block walls will feed that air into the building. 

This is something that needs to be fixed before it becomes a bigger problem.

Bud


----------

